# waded ANWR



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Waded at the Anauhac Wildlife Refuge this AM. Took my yak but the wind and the rocks around the shoreline made me leave it in the truck. Threw Skitterwalk, She-dog jr, MR 52, and silver spoon without any luck. Also, had shrimp and started throwing them under a popping cork. Used up a pint of shrimp on dinks, lady fish and tiny hardheads. No keepers but I was in the water, having fun and enjoying the day.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like a good time. Never know when the big one will bite.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I've caught some good fish in area. Don't give up! Did u wade the boat launch or towards the east towards frozen point?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Went in towards Frozen Point. Went in at the first little parking area after the pavement started. Other areas any better?


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Went in towards Frozen Point. Went in at the first little parking area after the pavement started. Other areas any better?


Ken, I've not entered the water from an area that you described; however, I have fished the shoreline to the east of Frozen Point from a boat many times with a north or NE wind. Sometimes an East wind if not too strong will allow fishing the area. The stretch of shoreline to the east of frozen point for about 3/4 of a mile can be very productive when the conditions are right. Tend to see some crappy looking water in the area on an incoming tide thru rollover but I have caught some real nice trout in that type water back there using topwaters. On a side note, you're approaching the age when you should not be fishing alone. Recommend you wear an inflatable PFD when you wade. Don't ask me how I know this. Good luck.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

You're right Super Dave, I used to never wear PFD when wading but it dawned on me about a year ago that I was stupid for not doing it. Especially, since retirement, I'm all by myself in the water sometimes. Always wear one now. 
The next time I go I'm going to try that shoreline on past Frozen Point. Thanks.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Actually do most of my fishing west of the boat ramp towardsa robinsons cut and do farily well.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Check the info on upper right of this post to see why I'm asking what is the bottom like over there now? I've waded there long time ago and it was soft enough that I had to keep moving or sink in. Thanks for info in advance.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Where I was - 1st little parking area after the gravel - the bottom was pretty good. Just getting across the rocks along the shoreline was the tricky part.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Ken, how bad was the mud there where you were wade fishing? It's been a few years since I've fished over there. The reason I'm asking is now that I'm 73 and had a bypass and a total knee replacement a few years ago I can't handle very deep mud. I was going to try it about ten days ago and the storm ran me away. I don't play in the lightning. I just may take my kayak over then I won't have to worry about the mud.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Where I was, the mud wasn't bad at all but I had to be very careful getting across the rocks along the shoreline. In fact, I used my net as a walking stick sometimes.
Not sure if I'll be able to, but I want to try it again Mon or Tues. I'm wondering how the boat ramp is to launch a kayak. I had mine with me but didn't feel safe trying to get it across the rocks.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

We will be wading the refuge in the morning.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Looking forword to the report.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Anyone been out here lately? Thinking of giving it a shot Friday morning after I get off work.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I haven't been lately. Had planned on going tomorrow but need to stay close to help my wife with her mom.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone seen any gators out there while wading?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Spooley said:


> Has anyone seen any gators out there while wading?


Yep. Don't wade the park in spring.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

troutless said:


> Ken, how bad was the mud there where you were wade fishing? It's been a few years since I've fished over there. The reason I'm asking is now that I'm 73 and had a bypass and a total knee replacement a few years ago I can't handle very deep mud. I was going to try it about ten days ago and the storm ran me away. I don't play in the lightning. I just may take my kayak over then I won't have to worry about the mud.


Some mud up near the bank. Nice sandy bottom out a little ways.

I wouldnt worry about gators.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Gave it a shot this morning for a couple hours after getting off work. Waited for enough light to see since I had never been there before, and that I've only waded a hand full of times. There were several people fishing, but didn't see a whole lot caught. I managed to get a small red on a top, and a 18" trout on a plastic. Met a really nice guy, and he helped out a bunch to understand a little bit of the area. Will give a shot again sometime when I'm in the area!


----------

